# What are these 3 pins on the side of my galaxy nexus?



## xxaimbkstarxx (Jan 12, 2012)

Title


----------



## xxaimbkstarxx (Jan 12, 2012)

What?


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

xxaimbkstarxx said:


> Title


Dude, will you give it a rest already?


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

you need to stop posting random questions that can easily be found if you search.


----------



## xxaimbkstarxx (Jan 12, 2012)

What a rest?


----------



## xxaimbkstarxx (Jan 12, 2012)

True


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=three+pin+galaxy+nexus+connection


----------



## xxaimbkstarxx (Jan 12, 2012)

TYPE M GTS-t said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=three+pin+galaxy+nexus+connection


 FINNALY somebody who helps


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

xxaimbkstarxx said:


> FINNALY somebody who helps


I really wasnt trying to help. Just showing you how easy it is to google something


----------



## xxaimbkstarxx (Jan 12, 2012)

Oh


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Alright guys here's everyone's warning. 
Stop trolling. For any reason. How would you like it if I trolled all your dumb questions with "use Google"? I assure you that your questions are just as dumb to me & this could be done.

If you see something that needs staff attention use the report button.

I've spoke with the OP & we should have cleared this up.


----------

